# Boiling battery



## cbrown1360 (Jul 26, 2014)

For no apparent reason my yuasa l36 - 100 leisure battery has overcharged and got very very hot. The fan on the charger is running contantly when on hook up. We are in deepest Germany and am reluctant to let a local loose on the repair for fear of invalidating warranty - van only 1 year old. Any suggestions as to what may have caused problem or any quick fixes would be most welcome. P.s battery is not holding much charge having almost boiled dry!

Thanks


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

If it's also smelling of sulphur switch everything off and get it out. There is no quick fix imo. Replace it.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

cbrown1360 said:


> For no apparent reason my yuasa l36 - 100 leisure battery has overcharged and got very very hot. The fan on the charger is running contantly when on hook up. We are in deepest Germany and am reluctant to let a local loose on the repair for fear of invalidating warranty - van only 1 year old. Any suggestions as to what may have caused problem or any quick fixes would be most welcome. P.s battery is not holding much charge having almost boiled dry!
> 
> Thanks


Don't use the battery it's caput , disconnect it , same with mine last year charger was fine ,battery was stinking , get a replacement .


----------



## Pat-H (Oct 30, 2009)

Most likely a shorted out cell (most 12V batteries have 6 internal cells in series)
The shorted out cell makes the batteries voltage 10V instead of 12V so the charger is pumping in juice to try and get it over 12V. So each of the 5 remaining 2V cells are getting way more voltage than they need so they boil.
Normally you will find one cell not boiling ( the duff one)
As said no fix it's finished now. Replace the battery and have the charging checked to make sure it isn't being over charged.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

WAIT. let the battery cool down and make sure while you wait that the area is well ventilated. DO NOT attempt to disconnect the battery while it is in this condition, one spark could ignite the fumes and you will not need to worry about warranty.:wink2::wink2:

When able replace the battery and check the charge rate to make sure it was the battery and not the charger over charging .

cabby


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

I agree that one of the cells has failed and the battery needs to be replaced. The remaining cells will however give you enough usable power for most uses so you still have a usable battery until you can get it replaced. 
It is boiling when the remaining cells are fully charged so if you can find a way of stopping the charge to the battery then you will stop the boiling. Is there a fuse you can pull?
I drove for two weeks with that problem in a car once and controlled it by disconnecting a cable to the alternator after an hour of running each day.


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

cbrown1360 said:


> For no apparent reason my yuasa l36 - 100 leisure battery has overcharged and got very very hot. The fan on the charger is running contantly when on hook up. We are in deepest Germany and am reluctant to let a local loose on the repair for fear of invalidating warranty - van only 1 year old. Any suggestions as to what may have caused problem or any quick fixes would be most welcome. P.s battery is not holding much charge having almost boiled dry!
> 
> Thanks


Can I just add something , years ago we had the same problem with our car battery I tried to get away with it for just an extra couple of days , result was a huge explosion from under the bonnet, lucky the bonnet was closed acid and bits all over the place , results could have been a lot worse , so get rid of the battery.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Don't ever pull a fuse to disconnect anything if it's anywhere near a boiling battery. It will be gassing and you may cause an explosion. I can assure you that you don't want to be anywhere near an exploding battery, it's quite spectacular and potentially very nasty with acid and shards of plastic flying around, Alan.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Turn everything off and let it all cool down, then disconnect it and get a new one - that one is dead and if you ignore it then it will repeat the same boiling every time it is plugged in to EHU.

If you ignore it then you will probably invalidate any insurance that you have on the vehicle and potentially it could be severely damaged or destroyed by a battery explosion and subsequent fire....... as well as the personal risk to the occupants from the potentially toxic emissions.....

Dave


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I hope by now that the OP has followed the consensus of advice.

If so, it is an example of how good a return one gets for £12.50 subscription to MHF. Put that against possible life-threatening personal injury and/or damage to the MH - it is a no-brainer.

Geoff


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

erneboy said:


> Don't ever pull a fuse to disconnect anything if it's anywhere near a boiling battery. It will be gassing and you may cause an explosion. I can assure you that you don't want to be anywhere near an exploding battery, it's quite spectacular and potentially very nasty with acid and shards of plastic flying around, Alan.


I didn't make it clear that pulling a fuse out when there's a current running through it may cause a spark and that's why you shouldn't do it near a gassing battery, Alan.


----------

